# ¥¥¥cobia rod¥¥¥



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Fuji k:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*#2*

:thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Fine work there... a beaut


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn Javier, I need to make some money & have you build me a rod for my new Stradic Ci4+, cause you're work is AMAZING!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*#3*

:whistling:


----------

